# Morgan Freeman Calls Tea Party 'Racist,' Says Out to Get Obama



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Independent Online


Morgan Freeman Calls Tea Party 'Racist,' Says Out to Get Obama International Business Times - ‎1 hour ago‎

By IBTimes Staff Reporter | September 24, 2011 9:10 AM EDT In 2008, Americans ushered in a new era when they voted the first black president into the White House.
Related Morgan Freeman » Piers Morgan Tonight » Gun Control » 

Morgan Freeman says Tea Party is "a racist thing"Reuters


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LOL, this is fitting:

"Let me tell you something my friend. Hope is a dangerous thing. Hope can drive a man insane." What's worse than that is change. Together they've driven me insane since your little buddy got elected.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

His quote is 50% correct. 

They're out to get him, no doubt. But it's because he's a radical liberal, not because they're racists. 

It's the arguer's way of attacking the source and defending the subject.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

What a stupid dumb fuck, typical for a person that makes a living pretending they are someone else. The problem with your logic Mr. Freeman is that anyone in the Tea Party would vote for Col. Alan West, a black man or Marco Rubio, a Latin American or Michele Bachman a female and according to one of the " esteemed panel members" on one of the the Basic Black shows I stopped at last week 92% of blacks will vote for obama NO MATTER WHAT, thats not racist though?. Get your facts straight before you open your mouth, Mass has a black Governor, we have a black President, Oprah is the most powerful person in entertainment, in music its JayZ and Beyonce, its cinema its Will Smith and Jada, but yet we are all just a bunch of "racists" if we dont like Obama, fuck him and fuck you Mr freeman , take that race card and shove it up your ass .


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

hollywood loser !


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

To add to this. The pictures that the msm always loves to show of someone at a Tea Party rally holding a poster of Obama depictated as Hitler are not affialiated with the Tea Party. Those individuals are part of that Larouche PAC, I have spoke to them a few times as they are making the rounds on the North Shore. The Tea Party members dont like that type of stuff and actually ask them to leave but it is a free Country. The best part is LaRouche ran as a (D) , and is all about the Glass Steagall and has zero to do with the tea Party but a picture is worth a thousand words and a million when its ran on 100 networks with no ones voice being heard to explain it.

http://www.larouchepac.com/


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

I think Freeman just jumped in the deep end of the pool and forgot he does not know how to swim.


----------



## SgtAndySipowicz (Mar 17, 2008)

Morgan, us Americans have no problem electing a black person (let's stop using the baseless race card). We did indeed "make history" electing Obama as we elected a completely *unqualified socialist *to "lead" our great country. Can anyone argue that we have ever had a more incompetent President? We are becoming the laughing stock of the world under this nitwit (Obama). I know he is just 1 person, but he represents all Americans. He is the one on the news every single day. If you are Russia, China, Iran or North Korea do you fear Obama? I think we all know the answer......laughing stock. These countries are constantly saying how we are on the downslope and they are rising. We have a choice to make next year. Do we elect Obama so he can bring us beyond the point of no return or do we vote someone in who can make it be known to the world that the USA isn't going anywhere? I hope and pray we put someone in there who loves this country and takes charge like Ronald Reagan once did.............


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

View attachment 2964


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2011)

STFU Morgan. Don't you have some animal humping video to narrate like a hipster douche? Yeah. I thought so.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Herman Cain Takes On Morgan Freeman For Calling Tea Party Racist*

As NewsBusters reported Friday, Oscar-winning actor Morgan Freeman during an interview on CNN said members of the Tea Party are racists willing to do whatever they can to "get this black man" out of the White House.
After his win in Saturday's Florida straw poll, Republican presidential candidate Herman Cain responded to Freeman during an interview with Fox News's Neil Cavuto (video follows with transcript and commentary):

Read more: Herman Cain Takes On Morgan Freeman For Calling Tea Party Racist | NewsBusters.org
​


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

So does this mean Morgan Freeman is a sexist? I really believe so because he didn't vote for Hillary. People want to know what the problem is with race relations in this country, it's people like this. If you are equal (and I believe we all are); then, you should expect to be held to the same standards as everyone else. I didn't vote for Obama because he is unqualified. I voted for McCain because he was. It had nothing to do with one man being black and one man being white. It's time to stop crying wolf and accept that not everything is based on race. Until that happens, we will never see true equality among people. Yes racism exists. Let's focus on ending true racism and stop crying racism just because two people of different races disagree on something.

One question I would love to pose to these folks who feel every disagreement is rooted in racism is, "do you believe you are equal?" I know that comes off as racist and insensitive, but I really am curious. I have been slighted in life and I have experienced true instances of sexism and sexual harassment. But, I don't believe every slight is rooted in sexism. When I hear these false cries of racism or sexism or whateverism, I can't help but wonder if there is something in the person's belief system that makes them feel that they aren't worthy of equality for whatever reason.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

One simple question: If Alan West ran for President, do you think he'd get 95% of the Tea Party vote? Abso-f*ckin'-lutely. Rest my case.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> One simple question: If Alan West ran for President, do you think he'd get 95% of the Tea Party vote? Abso-f*ckin'-lutely. Rest my case.


Allen West, but your point is well-taken.

To steal a line of his, I would follow that man through the front gates of Hell, while wearing a gasoline overcoat.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Allen West, but your point is well-taken.
> 
> To steal a line of his, I would follow that man through the front gates of Hell, while wearing a gasoline overcoat.


I remember being in Iraq when it was reported he had shot off a round next to an Iraqi's head in order to obtain information about an upcoming attack on his men (that ended up proving to be correct IIRC). I remember nothing but positive feedback from those around me.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> I remember being in Iraq when it was reported he had shot off a round next to an Iraqi's head in order to obtain information about an upcoming attack on his men (that ended up proving to be correct IIRC). I remember nothing but positive feedback from those around me.


Given the present public sentiment, I think that would be a plus in a national election.

CAIR Confronts Allen West - YouTube


----------



## MARINECOP (Dec 23, 2003)

GARDA said:


> View attachment 2964



View attachment 2970


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Obie and Delta, thanks for the heads up on Allen West. I like to think that I'm up on current events, but I did not know about Rep. West. Now I do, and I really am impressed with him, his ideals and his intelligence.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My father has met Col West , hes a fuckin hero to the Tea Party for what he did and coincidentally hes black, not sure if I mentioned that. The Tea Party in Fla that he belongs to has also had Michele Bachman as a guest and General Albin Irzyk, some of you may remember when I posted the story about him, hes from Salem Ma, take a few mins to check this out.

General Albin F Irzyk


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Col West came to our Christmas Party last year and I had the opportunity to meet him. He is a top shelf guy and I believe will be an important person in the Republican party for years to come!!


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

My father lives in Jupiter, im guessing PBC is pretty close to that or actually Jupiter is in PBC right ?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> Given the present public sentiment, I think that would be a plus in a national election.
> 
> CAIR Confronts Allen West - YouTube


Colonel Allen West Answers a Marine's Question - YouTube

---------- Post added at 13:46 ---------- Previous post was at 13:37 ----------

To add on to this whole thing, who's the only Supreme Court Justice who believes hell-or-high-water the constitution should be interepreted using it's orginal meaning? Hmmm....


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Jupiter is in Palm Beach County


----------

